# Secure Apt Complexes in/around Sandton



## sharenee (Jul 28, 2012)

Hello All,
I currently live in Kempton Park and want to be closer to Sandton. Can anyone recommend a 24 hour secure, affordable apartment complexes in or around Sandton? Also has anyone heard of Oak ridge in Northwold and Victoria Lofts in Ferndale, if so please let me know how they are.

Thanks so much!!


----------

